# IVF service changes in South Wales



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I read this article, but can't make sense of it. It might be too late for my little brain. What will this mean for people waiting for funded treatment in South Wales?

On the BBC website today: IVF service changes in south Wales spark quality fears
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16781073


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

Its such a shame this is happening. There really is no need to spend nhs money on a new cycle when if they sourced the treatment cycles to private clinics all would be well

Ok from april ivf wales will be the only clinic in south wales providing ivf on the nhs, once the clinic in neath is built and staffed this will then take on nhs cycles of ivf etc. 

I would imagine that the waiting times for treatment will rise due to this and services at ivf wales might well change as the health board govering the clinic are altering!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Which area is "South Wales"? I was under the impression IVF Wales were limited to a certain number of cycles a week and any additional cycles were outsourced until recently. How are they supposed to cope if they couldn't even cope with only servicing SE Wales? Has the HFEA got anything to say to that? I am sure there are reasons for that, and I am sympathetic towards the IVF Wales staff having to work in those conditions for much longer than they were supposed to, but this doesn't seem like a good interim solution.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The hfea have nothing to do with funding. The second cycle of ivf added pressure to all clinic dealing with nhs ivf. Ivf wales have been limited to a reduced number of cycles due to staff numbers and work load in turn adds to waiting times. 

Calling ivf wales and asking to speak to someone might be of help. 

When I had ivf on the nhs (1cycle only) caru which is now ivf wales covered newport gwent to pembrokeshire , when lwc were being used this then eased up ivf wales and most pembrokeshire to swansea went for treatment here. I don't understand why this agreement with lwc wasn't just renewed at a massive saving to the nhs!


----------

